# Kevin Levrone Transformation - New



## Arnold (May 23, 2009)

YouTube Video











Levrone Report


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2009)

Cool, I guess Hollywood didn't call.


----------



## danzik17 (May 23, 2009)

Really?  He's going to document himself gaining 5lbs of muscle per week?

How is he going to hold the camera AND stick himself with a syringe at the same time?


----------



## PainandGain (May 23, 2009)

His ego is wildly out of control.
Look at the way he holds himself and moves around.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2009)

I hope the FEDs didn't see this video.


patrick


----------



## IronAddict (May 24, 2009)

I bet I know your secret!


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> His ego is wildly out of control.
> Look at the way he holds himself and moves around.



I agree, big turnoff.


----------



## plums_jp (May 25, 2009)

5 lbs in a week... sounds totally legit... lol


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2009)

I have heard that he has an ego problem and doesn't much like talking to people who come up to him - however in the video all I see is that he is relaxed and confident. Perhaps that is open to interpretation though, and I've never met him in person myself.

Curious to see how it develops though.


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2009)

"One source. Infinite wisdom."

 ok, now that sounds just a touch egotistical.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2009)

The Levrone Transformation starts today. « Levrone Report

Doing it it "natural" doesn't seem to be consistent with the gains he claims he is going to make.

patrick


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2009)

this is going to be fun to watch, here is his first day back in the gym:






YouTube Video


----------



## Hench (May 25, 2009)

P-funk said:


> The Levrone Transformation starts today. « Levrone Report
> 
> Doing it it "natural" doesn't seem to be consistent with the gains he claims he is going to make.
> 
> patrick



Steriod free? 

I know some say he might have the best genetics ever in bodybuilding and the muscle memory will help, but 5lbs of muscle a week for 8 weeks straight without any AAS has to be impossible.


----------



## plums_jp (May 25, 2009)

^ Agreed


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2009)

not sure whether he can actually continue to gain 5lbs per week for 8 weeks, but I believe him as far as not using steroids...why would he lie about that?


----------



## Hench (May 25, 2009)

Prince said:


> not sure whether he can actually continue to gain 5lbs per week for 8 weeks, but I believe him as far as not using steroids...why would he lie about that?



I'm not sure, you could be right. I guess I see this as a bit of a publicity stunt and it makes it all the more special if he says he isn't using steriods.


----------



## plums_jp (May 25, 2009)

im not saying he's lying... i just dont find those gains to be attainable without aas therefore  i doubt he will do it but it would be neat


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> this is going to be fun to watch, here is his first day back in the gym:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad after 4 years.


----------



## Hench (May 26, 2009)

3000cals a day to put on 5lbs of muscle a week? Now that isnt possible. It take somewhere around 2500cals to synthesize one new pound of muscle tissue, how is he going to do this eating only 3000cals a day. 

I eat 4000cals a day and work my ass off to maybe gain 2lbs of muscle a MONTH. I just dont see how this is possible.


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2009)

two things to keep in mind about Levrone:

1. Genetic freak
2. Muscle memory


----------



## Hench (May 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> two things to keep in mind about Levrone:
> 
> 1. Genetic freak
> 2. Muscle memory



Good point. I can't even imagine what it would be like to have his genetic's.

Do you think he will make it to 245lbs?


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Do you think he will make it to 245lbs?



maybe, not ripped though.


----------



## bio-chem (May 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> maybe, not ripped though.



can genetics and muscle memory really have that big of an impact? 2lbs a week is amazing and this guy is going to be doing 5?


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> can genetics and muscle memory really have that big of an impact? 2lbs a week is amazing and this guy is going to be doing 5?



I can see him gaining 5lbs per week for the first month, but after that it will probably decline if he remains natural.


----------



## Kevsworld (May 26, 2009)

I'd say he may get as many as 10 or 20 lb back naturally, but back to 246?


----------



## PainandGain (May 26, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> 3000cals a day to put on 5lbs of muscle a week? Now that isnt possible. It take somewhere around 2500cals to synthesize one new pound of muscle tissue, how is he going to do this eating only 3000cals a day.
> 
> I eat 4000cals a day and work my ass off to maybe gain 2lbs of muscle a MONTH. I just dont see how this is possible.



Why aren't more people paying attention to this statement?

Natural, with less calories than it takes to actually MAKE the muscle?
No sir.


And I see your point prince, it would be weird if he lied about using aas.

So maybe he's going to privately be running some hardcore ph's.
Who knows but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2009)

*May 27*






YouTube Video


----------



## Mudge (May 27, 2009)

Food poisoning or gear flu? heheh...

Good point though, can't feel too down over those little obstacles they are only temporary.


----------



## IronAddict (May 27, 2009)

This is a good story. I have to admit, I am a bit skepticle to say the least but I am watching intently.


----------



## Mags (May 27, 2009)

Didn't Flex Wheeler do something similar once? I thought I'd read/seen an account where he competed for a show where he said he was doing it all 'natural'. As it turned out, I think he'd been on gear while building up to the show, but was then 'off' the juice pre-contest and for the show. Which doesn't really count. Maybe Levrone will do something similar. However, I might be way off with this whole post.


----------



## IronAddict (May 27, 2009)

Mags said:


> Didn't Flex Wheeler do something similar once? I thought I'd read/seen an account where he competed for a show (I even think it was the Olympia) where he said he was doing it all 'natural'. As it turned out, I think he'd I'd been on gear while building up to the show, but was then 'off' the juice pre-contest and for the show. Which doesn't really count. Maybe Levrone will do the same and claim that it's still 'natural'. However, I might be way off with this whole post.



That's my thinking too.

40 lbs. in 2 months is possible I suppose, but quality muscle not very probable. But I'm very curious to see how this this transpires.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 27, 2009)

I don't see how 5lbs a week is possible naturally, and only eating 3000K a day. He mentions ramping up from 1500 calories...so my question is does he live off 1500 calories at 206lbs? Is 3000K really his bulking magic number?

All this either leaves me to call BS, or be confused about everything I have ever thought I learned about dieting.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 27, 2009)

plums_jp said:


> *im not saying he's lying... *i just dont find those gains to be attainable without aas therefore  i doubt he will do it but it would be neat



I am.


----------



## Mags (May 27, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I don't see how 5lbs a week is possible naturally, and only eating 3000K a day. He mentions ramping up from 1500 calories...so my question is does he live off 1500 calories at 206lbs? Is 3000K really his bulking magic number?


 
Particularly when the average amount of calories recommended for men (in the UK) each day is 2500. That's for 'normal' folk who don't even exercise, too.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 27, 2009)

Mags said:


> Particularly when the average amount of calories recommended for men (in the UK) each day is 2500. That's for 'normal' folk who don't even exercise, too.



Yeah this has me at a loss...I feel like I am starving on 2500 calories a day, and still lose weight at 3000 per day working out on average 5 times a week without any cardio.

I might find time to email him more about the diet to see if there is a logic behind his low calorie diet, and gaining muscle...seems a bit weird and fishy to me...I think even on gear you would be very hard pressed to put on 40lbs of muscle in 2 months on a 3K calorie diet...even with perfectly ideal genetics and muscle memmory. I just don't think that is enough food to grow, and sustain the energy of that much muscle.


----------



## danzik17 (May 27, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Yeah this has me at a loss...I feel like I am starving on 2500 calories a day, and still lose weight at 3000 per day working out on average 5 times a week without any cardio.
> 
> I might find time to email him more about the diet to see if there is a logic behind his low calorie diet, and gaining muscle...seems a bit weird and fishy to me...I think even on gear you would be very hard pressed to put on 40lbs of muscle in 2 months on a 3K calorie diet...even with perfectly ideal genetics and muscle memmory. I just don't think that is enough food to grow, and sustain the energy of that much muscle.



Lucky you.  I would be gaining fat like crazy if I ate 2500-2800 calories a day 

That and I also call bullshit on him doing this naturally.


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2009)

*Levrone Transformation Update ??? 5/27/09*

I got a good workout in this morning, feeling a lot better. No footage, but I???m going back this afternoon for a leg workout. I???ll get some footage of that so please check back tonight if you want to see it and read full details about the day???s workout and my progress. (This morning I did chest, shoulders, tris, bis and traps.) Also, stay tuned for body measurements later today so we have a benchmark to look at my progress.

4 pounds gained in a few days. Hard to believe just from one workout and upping calories, and getting a 24-hour stomach thing. It???s muscle memory, the calorie jump and a lot of rest. My system was empty when I stepped on the scale this morning so I believe my gain is lean.

Even I???m amazed. As many of you like to point out, I???m something of a ???genetic freak.??? I will try to take that as a compliment.  I prefer the phrase ???genetic marvel.??? Either way, my genetics don???t do your workouts any good. So here???s something that might:

This morning I had eight egg whites and a cup of oatmeal. I plan on three more meals today, each will be two chicken breasts, two bowls of rice and mixed vegetables. There???s fat in the chicken and rice but it???s minimal. It???s smart to keep things clean and simple at the beginning of a new program to see how your body reacts in a natural state. Then you adjust upward from there, as I???m sure I???ll need to do, and I???ll be telling you about it.

100,000 blog hits in one week. Something big is happening. It was not planned and not sponsored by anybody. This is a pure moment. This is me doing my thing, inspired by you ??? just you and me and I???m having more fun than I???ve had in years, believe it. Get out to the gym and let???s do this together, and let me know how you???re doing. Just like you, I look forward to seeing how it???s going to turn out. 

Again, for footage and details of today???s workouts check back with me tonight. 

??? Kevin

*Levrone Transformation, Leg Workout #1 *






YouTube Video


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2009)

*4 pounds gained in a few days. Hard to believe just from one workout and upping calories, and getting a 24-hour stomach thing. It’s muscle memory, the calorie jump and a lot of rest. My system was empty when I stepped on the scale this morning so I believe my gain is lean.*

lol.....4lbs in a few days after upping calories, amazing!!  It has to be genetics....or water retention from upping calories.  hahaha....classic.

patrick


----------



## JerseyIron (May 28, 2009)

I'm new here.

Hello to all.

I gained 30 lbs. of hard, lean muscle in one month by drinker Joe Weider's Weight Gainer.

Really, I did.  And without any performance enhancing agents.

(No, just kidding.  But I did have a severe case of intestinal gas.)


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2009)

hmmm...is this the reason for his "comeback"? Levrone Nutrition - "The Secret" Coming Soon


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2009)

Prince said:


> hmmm...is this the reason for his "comeback"? Levrone Nutrition - "The Secret" Coming Soon



he is doing this all natural and all the gains will be from his new supplement line.

classic bull shit.  good fine.

patrick


----------



## RoosterTX (May 28, 2009)

On the plus side, thanks to the levronve report we can all listen to a bunch of plattitudes about overcoming shit/staying focused and other amazing pearls of wisdom courtesy of K-Lev.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2009)

Yup, nothing like hearing from the Maryland Muscle Scam about his bullshit training.

Oh, Prince, you asked previously, "why would he lie about doing it without steroids."

My guess would be so that he could show amazing results and claim that he is all natural and used his special products and hard work to get results. 

Patrick


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Oh, Prince, you asked previously, "why would he lie about doing it without steroids."
> 
> My guess would be so that he could show amazing results and claim that he is all natural and used his special products and hard work to get results.
> 
> Patrick



well, after finding that site I posted above its all becoming very clear!

I am finding it a bit hard to believe that he can bench 315lbs and leg press 700lbs 10 times after not doing either exercise for 4 years.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2009)

Prince said:


> well, after finding that site I posted above its all becoming very clear!
> 
> I am finding it a bit hard to believe that he can bench 315lbs and leg press 700lbs 10 times after not doing either exercise for 4 years.



Yea, I smell scam.

My *Baloney Detection Kit* is going wild right now!! 


Patrick


----------



## Kevsworld (May 28, 2009)

Maybe I'll get 100,000 hits if I tell everyone I'm going to put on 5 lb a month


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2009)

He is going to eventually make mention of his supplement line as something he is doing on his own as part of the experiment....then show the progress he made in that period of time....then market it to everyone that watched the BS 2 month story. He is without a doubt taking drugs to gain that much muscle in 2 months genetic freak or not. And I an not a nutrition buff by any means, but you need calories and protein to build muscle and not burn it...if you are on gear or not. His claims are so far fetched I wouldn't believe it unless I was there 24/7 watching it all take place.

quoted from the website of his 'report'

*Levrone Transformation Update – 5/27/09*
May 27, 2009
I got a good workout in this morning, feeling a lot better. No footage, but I’m going back this afternoon for a leg workout. I’ll get some footage of that so please check back tonight if you want to see it and read full details about the day’s workout and my progress. (This morning I did chest, shoulders, tris, bis and traps.) Also, stay tuned for body measurements later today so we have a benchmark to look at my progress.

*seriously? how many natural lifters can do workout splits in a day? No less someone that hasn't been in the gym in 4 years. No drugs....surrrre*

4 pounds gained in a few days. Hard to believe just from one workout and upping calories, and getting a 24-hour stomach thing. It’s muscle memory, the calorie jump and a lot of rest. My system was empty when I stepped on the scale this morning so I believe my gain is lean.

*yeah real hard to believe...can anyone verify if the human body can even do this in a few days? I have a feeling all variables ideal its not possible to do.*

Even I’m amazed. As many of you like to point out, I’m something of a “genetic freak.” I will try to take that as a compliment.  I prefer the phrase “genetic marvel.” Either way, my genetics don’t do your workouts any good. So here’s something that might:

*what a d-bag...seriously..."i prefer the phrase genetic marvel"....he must be BFF with Lee Priest since they both claim to be geneticlly wonderful and drug free. Or Lee claims he uses very small amounts only for contest prep...BULLLSHIT...do you smell that....yup its these two dickheads*


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2009)

*Levrone Transformation, End Of Week One*






YouTube Video











I measured my biceps at 18 inches. To ME that sounds small, but as you can see I had fun today. More gains are ahead. Are you feelin??? it? Are your workouts better from all this? I couldn???t do this without you guys. I can???t wait to get in the gym tomorrow. Later.


----------



## IronAddict (May 29, 2009)

Kevin, this is 2009, we're all hip to this hype and all the amazing progress you are about to attain through your so called 'secret'. The only secret would be the exact chemicals of your stack.


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2009)

*I am not keeping this thread going so everyone can rip on Levrone, so if you don't have anything positive to add here stay out of the thread, period!

ALL negative and derogatory posts from here on out will be deleted by me!*


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 30, 2009)

Ok I'm going to try my best to support his whole show. Even with drugs its impressive what he is trying to do...so I wont knock him until its over, and he claims it wasn't with drugs.


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2009)

*Levrone Transformation: Workout #4, "Triceps"*






YouTube Video











Levrone Transformation: Back and bi workout from yesterday.

The workout I did yesterday is posted below in detail.

Back and arms are very sore today ??? that???s a good sign. Thanks guys for helping me crank out those last two reps.

My energy is down, my body is in healing mode. I feel like sleeping, but I have to fight that impulse because that???ll just make it harder next time.

I???m doing chest, shoulder and tri today ??? no excuses. I???m upping my calories to feed the muscles and hopefully help with recovery time.

I???ll post the video of today???s workout later tonight. Triceps will be the focus. Somebody on the blog asked if tris are totally recovered from tearing back in ???03. The answer is yes. And trust me when i say they???re ready for some punishment tonight.

Knowing you???re watching is forcing me to stay focused. Failure is not an option. I feel my body changing, but I also feel my mind changing, adapting to the new stresses I???m putting on my body. I am a peaceful person, but a killer instinct is setting in, and like before, I will channel this instinct into my lifting. I will get big. I will get ripped. I will do it naturally.

Again, check out the back and bi workout below if you???re interested.

Kevin

May 28th Back And Bi Workout

BACK

Front Lat Pulldowns:
4 sets, 8-10 reps, 200lbs (after warmup)

Rear Lat Pulldowns:
4 sets, 8-10 reps, 180lbs

Seated Rows:
4 sets, 8 reps, 220lbs (Every machine is different when it comes to feel and weight.)

ARMS

Standing Barbell Curls:
5 sets, 6 reps
50lbs (after warmup), 65lbs, 85lbs, 95lbs, 100lbs

Seated One Arm Machine Curls:
6 sets, 8 reps
80lbs, 90lbs, 100lbs, 110lbs, 120lbs, 135lbs

Standing Easy Curls Cable:
4 sets, 6-8 reps, 140lbs


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Ok I'm going to try my best to support his whole show. Even with drugs its impressive what he is trying to do...so I wont knock him until its over, and he claims it wasn't with drugs.



I am enjoying his videos and I like seeing one of the best physiques ever starting over like this, only time will tell but as of now he shows no signs of steroid use, we'll see if that changes in the next few weeks.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2009)

I read on another site that he is not doing this for a BB'ing contest (which I thought he was?), but rather for a movie role where he needs to be a little bigger?  Does anyone know if that is true?

Patrick


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I read on another site that he is not doing this for a BB'ing contest (which I thought he was?), but rather for a movie role where he needs to be a little bigger?  Does anyone know if that is true?
> 
> Patrick



I don't believe he has clarified why he's doing it, but I don't think his plan is competition since he is taking this natural stance. I think it has to do with a new supplement line: Levrone Nutrition


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 30, 2009)

Prince said:


> I am enjoying his videos and I like seeing one of the best physiques ever starting over like this, only time will tell but as of now he shows no signs of steroid use, we'll see if that changes in the next few weeks.



I agree 100% this is something you might only get to see once in a lifetime. A legend in the sport starting from ground zero. I personally don't care if he is on drugs or not just watching the changes over 8 weeks will be something very interesting to watch. To see changes happen in a gifted athlete that none of us can do is a real treat.


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2009)

This is my ???before??? shot. I took this picture yesterday. I???ll post one every week.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2009)

*June 2, 2009*

I???ll Be Back

Sadly I???ve been out the past few days due to suffering a loss in the family. Be back shortly. Kevin


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 2, 2009)

that sucks...that wont be any motivation to focus on this project.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince said:


> *June 2, 2009*
> 
> I???ll Be Back
> 
> Sadly I???ve been out the past few days due to suffering a loss in the family. Be back shortly. Kevin




He is using 1-Andro Rx by ironlabs i heard


----------



## jamesurpt (Jun 3, 2009)

Great Post always wondering what Kev is up to.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2009)

*June 4, 2009*
*Levrone Transformation, Leg Workout #2*






YouTube Video











Here’s the whole leg workout. I’m not locking my knees this time, one of you called me out on that with a comment last time. Thanks. I’m listening to you guys so keep posting. 

Stay tuned for longer clips. Next week we’re going to step it up with longer scenes, more sets, more instructions. 

That’s a lotta weight. 885 lbs on the leg press (including 18 plates + estimated weight of machine) is no small feat. I’m able to do it cause of the hard work I did years ago and the muscle memory. If you work hard, too, you’ll get there. Keep following and we’ll help each other do the impossible. 

LEG PRESS

1st set:  12 reps, 8 45lbs plates (4 each side)
2nd set: 12 reps, 10 45lbs plates (5 each side)
3rd set:  12 reps, 12 45lbs plates (6 each side)
4th set:  12 reps, 14 45lbs plates (7 each side)
5th set:  12 reps, 16 45lbs plates (8 each side)
6th set:  12 reps, 18 45lbs plates (9 each side)


LEG EXTENSIONS 

1st set: 15 reps, 100lbs
2nd set: 10 reps, 150lbs 
3rd set: 12 reps, 200lbs 
4th set: 12 reps, 250lbs
5th & 6th set: 15 reps  275lbs

(Note: Increasing weight and reps at the same time might look a little backwards. Keep in mind I’m constantly re-adjusting as I come to terms with where my strength level is.)

LYING LEG CURLS:

4 sets: 10 reps, 150lbs


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just a thought...why would he tell camera guy to keep camera on the bi's...how about put on some shorts and lets see those legs in action....its a leg workout right?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Just a thought...why would he tell camera guy to keep camera on the bi's...how about put on some shorts and lets see those legs in action....its a leg workout right?



I think he was joking.


----------



## quadluver (Jun 5, 2009)

He's so skinny. What a waste.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

quadluver said:


> He's so skinny. What a waste.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 5, 2009)

The change from before to now is dramatic


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

*June 5, 2009*






YouTube Video











I really want you guys to try this today. Visualize your ideal physique, and then over time make the picture clearer in your head. Clear your mind and do it for a few minutes a day ??? it works. Tonight I???m posting chest, shoulder and tri workout, and a set from EVERY exercise will be included. Later.

Kevin


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2009)

*June 7, 2009*

Levrone Transformation, 3rd Chest Workout 






YouTube Video











HAMMER STRENGTH INCLINE

1st set: 6 reps, 90 lbs
2nd set: 8 reps, 140 lbs
3rd set: 6 reps, 160 lbs
4th set: 10 reps, 180 lbs

HAMMER STRENGTH DECLINE

1st set: 6 reps, 90 lbs
2nd set: 6 reps, 110 lbs
3rd set: 8 reps, 140 lbs
4th set: 12 reps, 160 lbs

ISOLATERAL INCLINE

1st set: 6 reps, 90 lbs
2nd set: 6 reps, 140 lbs
3rd set: 8 reps, 160 lbs
4th set: 12 reps, 160 lbs

PECK DECK FLIES

1st set:  10 reps,  120 lbs
2nd set:  10 reps, 130 lbs
3rd set:  10 reps, 140 lbs
4th set: 10 reps, 150 lbs


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2009)

Really hope he sets out to do what gearing up for. I agree, the bullshit piled pretty high. He may not being doing any AAS, but PHs are probably a good bet to this "Secret" shit. Mdrol worked wonders for me.


----------



## plums_jp (Jun 7, 2009)

quadluver said:


> He's so skinny. What a waste.



most absurd statement EVER!!... even now Levrone is big and he's a fraction of what he was


----------



## Perdido (Jun 8, 2009)

What's the story behind going from competing BB'r to what appears to be starting over?
Health reasons? Just decided to take a long break from training?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2009)

rahaas said:


> What's the story behind going from competing BB'r to what appears to be starting over?
> Health reasons? Just decided to take a long break from training?



I believe he stopped BB'ing to pursue a career in acting.

patrick


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I believe he stopped BB'ing to pursue a career in acting.



yup.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2009)

rahaas said:


> What's the story behind going from competing BB'r to what appears to be starting over?
> Health reasons? Just decided to take a long break from training?



He also claimed to never train except for competitions, especially when he got into music. He would not train for 6 months at a time (according to him), then start training a few months out from a show.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2009)

Mudge said:


> He also claimed to never train except for competitions, especially when he got into music. He would not train for 6 months at a time (according to him), then start training a few months out from a show.



yup, he can get in Mr. O shape in 4 months after not training for 6 months, according to him.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 8, 2009)

Prince said:


> yup, he can get in Mr. O shape in 4 months after not training for 6 months, according to him.



Maybe that could have something to do with why he never won too....ahhh the obvious flaw in his game plan!?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2009)

*Competitive Record*

    * 2002 Mr. Olympia - 2nd
    * 2002 Australian Pro Invitational - 4th
    * 2002 IFBB Arnold Classic - 5th
    * 2001 British Grand Prix - 1st
    * 2001 England Grand Prix - 1st
    * 2001 MR OLYMPIA - 3rd
    * 2000 MR OLYMPIA - 2nd
    * 2000 Arnold Classic 3rd
    * 1999 Grand Prix England 3rd
    * 1999 Joe Weiders Pro World 3rd
    * 1999 Mr. Olympia 4th
    * 1999 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 2nd
    * 1998 Mr. Olympia 4th
    * 1997 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 8th
    * 1997 Grand Prix Russia 2nd
    * 1997 Grand Prix Spain 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix Czech Republic 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix England 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix Finland 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix Germany 1st
    * 1997 Grand Prix Hungary 1st
    * 1997 Mr. Olympia 4th
    * 1996 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 1st
    * 1996 Grand Prix Czech Republic 2nd
    * 1996 Grand Prix England 4th
    * 1996 Grand Prix Germany 3rd
    * 1996 Grand Prix Switzerland 3rd
    * 1996 Mr. Olympia 4th
    * 1996 San Jose Pro Invitational 1st
    * 1995 Grand Prix England 2nd
    * 1995 Grand Prix Germany 1st
    * 1995 Mr. Olympia 2nd
    * 1994 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 1st
    * 1994 Grand Prix Germany 2nd
    * 1994 Grand Prix England 2nd
    * 1994 Mr. Olympia 3rd
    * 1993 Mr. Olympia 5th
    * 1992 Mr. Olympia 2nd
    * 1992 Night Of Champions 1st


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2009)

*June 8, 2009*






YouTube Video


----------



## Perdido (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a pretty respectable competition record.


Prince said:


> yup, he can get in Mr. O shape in 4 months after not training for 6 months, according to him.


Is this really possible even with the use of AAS?
I've read about some BB'rs training very little prior to a competition, but no training for 6 months?
BTW: I'm just asking not slamming or doubting the guy at all. He must have some amazing genetics.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2009)

the guy is a genetic freak


----------



## Mags (Jun 8, 2009)

rahaas said:


> That's a pretty respectable competition record.
> 
> Is this really possible even with the use of AAS?
> I've read about some BB'rs training very little prior to a competition, but no training for 6 months?
> BTW: I'm just asking not slamming or doubting the guy at all. He must have some amazing genetics.


 
The guy's genetics give him a huge edge and his body reacts very well to AAS. I know he can come across as a bit of a berk at times, but he is one of my favourite bodybuilders.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

*June 9, 2009*






YouTube Video











With all the hard reps and sets so far, this was the hardest thing I???ve done. Try eating dinner with a camera in your face. That camera person is nuts. I wanted to throw the camera out the window. When people see this they either cry laughing or just think it???s weird. Let me know what you think.

More footage from my last workout is going up in a few hours. 

Kevin


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

after that last vid I am wondering if uses ANY supplement at all? I am also wondering why is seemed to get so upset at the end of it?

he sure the hell does not look 40 years old either.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 9, 2009)

That eating video seriously had me laughing to the point I cried...watching him eat, and being like..."i think i'll have another bite veggies"...you can tell he was like this is going on way longer then needed...lmao

I can't believe he doesn't take any supplements Prince...not a shake after workouts? How he going to promote a supplement line when he isn't taking any? And I think post workout your body would benefit more from a shake then a chicken breast.


----------



## Marat (Jun 9, 2009)

Shakes aren't really supplements like something like creatine would be. Shakes are simply liquid calories. A 4oz portion of chicken breast generally has about 30 grams of protein...which is usually a little more protein than 1 serving of most shakes. The added fat and carbs that you find in some shakes may provide more calories than a serving of boneless skinless chicken breast, but by adding more food to the meal...it would be equivalent in benefit to a shake of similar calories. The shake is just perhaps a easier way of taking in calories compared to preparing a meal.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 9, 2009)

m11 said:


> Shakes aren't really supplements like something like creatine would be. Shakes are simply liquid calories. A 4oz portion of chicken breast generally has about 30 grams of protein...which is usually a little more protein than 1 serving of most shakes. The added fat and carbs that you find in some shakes may provide more calories than a serving of boneless skinless chicken breast, but by adding more food to the meal...it would be equivalent in benefit to a shake of similar calories. The shake is just perhaps a easier way of taking in calories compared to preparing a meal.



To say that a protein shake is not a supplement is crazy. When you drink a shake you are supplementing protein in your diet. I would tend to believe a whey shake gets processed in your body much faster then if you eat solid foods. Therefore increasing protein uptake in that 30-60 minute window of opportunity after a workout. Kevin actually mentions how its ideal to get protein in your body shorty after a workout in his video. I am shocked a little with his method since I would have to conclude the 30g of protein from 4oz of chicken would not be used in the body for quite a bit of time after consumption.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

m11 said:


> Shakes aren't really supplements like something like creatine would be. Shakes are simply liquid calories. A 4oz portion of chicken breast generally has about 30 grams of protein...which is usually a little more protein than 1 serving of most shakes. The added fat and carbs that you find in some shakes may provide more calories than a serving of boneless skinless chicken breast, but by adding more food to the meal...it would be equivalent in benefit to a shake of similar calories. The shake is just perhaps a easier way of taking in calories compared to preparing a meal.



Anything that adds to your diet that isn't food in a literal sense is a supplement - it is supplemental to your regular diet for the purposes of convenience in getting the required amount of X nutrient. Thats what a supplement is. A supplement isn't some alien substance that affects your body in a special way, its just some aspect of nutrition concentrated into a powder or a pill.

Creatine is found in red meat, so by your definition all i would have to do to get creatine is eat a lot of red meat thus making creatine not a supplement. Amino acid supplements are supplements, but a lot of amino acids are found in regular dietary sources. So are EFAs. You could make the point you just made about anything.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

I consider a protein shake a supplement, I also believe that using whey protein isolate post work-out is superior to eating any type of food, the absorption rate is considerably higher as well as the quality of protein.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2009)

Prince said:


> I consider a protein shake a supplement, I also believe that using whey protein isolate post work-out is superior to eating any type of food, the absorption rate is considerably higher as well as the quality of protein.


why do you believe that-I've used both and cant really  gauge that big of a difference.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess it depends on what food we're talking about. From a purely biochemical standpoint a protein with a higher biological value will be far more useful to the body, and the less digesting that needs to go on the quicker the body can actually use it.

Generally a protein powder is far more easily digested than say, a chicken breast. That and protein powders are made especially to have as high a biological value as possible. Powdered egg whites would also be up there near the top spot, which is essentially a protein powder anyway.

Whether or not you can tell the difference between the effectiveness of protein powder or food is another matter. For one thing I would just rather take a shake than chow down on some chicken right away, lol.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> why do you believe that-I've used both and cant really  gauge that big of a difference.



Natural people who grow slowly, especially if you aren't doing both seperately over a 6 month period and having all other things exactly the same - are not going to likely notice a difference. We aren't talking about not growing, versus putting half an inch on your arms in 2 weeks, sadly it is not THAT big of a difference otherwise it would be well known that protein powder gets you blown up.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

*June 9, 2009*






YouTube Video











Here are scenes of the complete workout from Sunday. Cardio & shoulders. You???ll notice that it includes that same clip with 80 lb dumbs ??? this shows one set from the exercises from that day.

I usually do four sets of each exercise. For the clips that I upload to this site, I usually just do one of those sets per exercise. I like to show the last one because that???s the most intense set, but keep in mind that I???m doing at least four sets per exercise. This may seem obvious, but I???m saying it for the  benefit of my friends overseas who may not have the easiest time understanding what I???m saying on the video.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2009)

Fair play to him, he's still a built dude even after all that time off.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 10, 2009)

He must have kept up on some training while pursuing other ventures even though he may deny it.


----------



## T_man (Jun 10, 2009)

He does decline bench for his chest. Interesting. Might start some myself


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2009)

rahaas said:


> He must have kept up on some training while pursuing other ventures even though he may deny it.



definitely, I believe the only thing he asserts is that he has not done any free weights in 4 years, or any real "bodybuilding movements", but I am sure he has done some type of work-out the past 4 years to maintain his physique at a fitness level.


----------



## T_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> definitely, I believe the only thing he asserts is that he has not done any free weights in 4 years, or any real "bodybuilding movements", but I am sure he has done some type of work-out the past 4 years to maintain his physique at a fitness level.



I think HIIT & stuff like pressups and stuff like that.

Shade of his former self: http://i2.iofferphoto.com/img/item/275/917/36/o_untitled.JPG

His chest looks like it's really deteriorated and his shoulders have lost bulk


----------



## Marat (Jun 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> I consider a protein shake a supplement, I also believe that using whey protein isolate post work-out is superior to eating any type of food, the absorption rate is considerably higher as well as the quality of protein.





Gazhole said:


> Anything that adds to your diet that isn't food in a literal sense is a supplement - it is supplemental to your regular diet for the purposes of convenience in getting the required amount of X nutrient. Thats what a supplement is. A supplement isn't some alien substance that affects your body in a special way, its just some aspect of nutrition concentrated into a powder or a pill.
> 
> Creatine is found in red meat, so by your definition all i would have to do to get creatine is eat a lot of red meat thus making creatine not a supplement. Amino acid supplements are supplements, but a lot of amino acids are found in regular dietary sources. So are EFAs. You could make the point you just made about anything.





TrojanMan60563 said:


> To say that a protein shake is not a supplement is crazy. When you drink a shake you are supplementing protein in your diet. I would tend to believe a whey shake gets processed in your body much faster then if you eat solid foods. Therefore increasing protein uptake in that 30-60 minute window of opportunity after a workout. Kevin actually mentions how its ideal to get protein in your body shorty after a workout in his video. I am shocked a little with his method since I would have to conclude the 30g of protein from 4oz of chicken would not be used in the body for quite a bit of time after consumption.



Point taken.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> definitely, I believe the only thing he asserts is that he has not done any free weights in 4 years, or any real "bodybuilding movements", but I am sure he has done some type of work-out the past 4 years to maintain his physique at a fitness level.



I'm thinking with acting tryouts "bulking" is probably out of the question. I'm not sure if I believe no free weights in 4 years. You would think - not using it would have lost it - in that amount of time and any type of cardo would have accelerated that. Again I'm just speculating based on what would happened to the rest of us if we'd have done the same.


----------



## T_man (Jun 10, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I'm thinking with acting tryouts "bulking" is probably out of the question. I'm not sure if I believe no free weights in 4 years. You would think - not using it would have lost it - in that amount of time and any type of cardo would have accelerated that. Again I'm just speculating based on what would happened to the rest of us if we'd have done the same.



arnie downshifted really quick, and if you compare, levrone looks like he was doing intense training compared to arnie


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2009)

*June 11, 2009*






YouTube Video











This was an awesome workout. I did 16 sets per body part yesterday. The nutrition is working, my body and mind are starting to adjust, it???s all falling into place. Thanks again to Chris for the spot on the preacher curls. Stay tuned for progress photo, weight and measurements on Friday. 

FRONT LAT PULL DOWNS

1st set: 150 lbs, 10 reps
2nd set: 165 lbs, 8 reps
3rd set: 170 lbs, 8 reps
4th set: 18o lbs, 8 reps

REAR LAT PULL DOWNS

1st set: 120 lbs, 6 reps
2nd set: 130 lbs, 6 reps
3rd set: 135 lbs, 6 reps
4th set: 150 lbs, 8 reps

SEATED ROWS

1st set: 120 lbs, 6 reps
2nd set: 140 lbs, 6 reps
3rd set: 150 lbs, 6 reps
4th set: 160 lbs, 8 reps

ONE-ARM ROWS

1st set: 65 lbs, 6 reps
2nd set: 70 lbs, 6 reps
3rd set: 75 lbs, 6 reps
4th set: 105 lbs, 6 reps

ALTERNATING ONE-ARM DUMBBELL CURLS

1st set: 40 lbs, 6 reps
2nd set: 40 lbs, 6 reps
3rd set: 50 lbs, 6 reps
4th set: 5o lbs, 6 reps

HAMMER CURLS

1st set: 25 lbs, 6 reps
2nd set: 30 lbs, 6 reps
3rd set: 40 lbs, 6 reps
4th set: 40 lbs, 6 reps

STRAIGHT BAR CURLS

1st set: 75 lbs, 6 reps
2nd set: 85 lbs, 6 reps
3rd set: 95 lbs, 6 reps
4th set: 95 lbs, 6 reps

PREACHER CURLS

1st set: 55 lbs, 6 reps
2nd set: 60 lbs, 6 reps
3rd set: 65 lbs, 6 reps
4th set: 65 lbs, 6 reps


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2009)

*June 12, 2009*






YouTube Video











FLAT BENCH DUMBBELL PRESS

1st set: 50 lbs, 8 reps
2nd set: 70 lbs, 8 reps
3rd set: 90 lbs, 8 reps
4th set: 95 lbs, 8 reps

INCLINE DUMBBELL PRESS

1st set: 65 lbs, 8 reps
2nd set: 70 lbs, 8 reps
3rd set: 70 lbs, 8 reps
4th set: 80 lbs, 8 reps

DUMBBELL FLIES

1st set: 40 lbs, 8 reps
2nd set: 40 lbs, 8 reps
3rd set: 50 lbs, 6 reps
4th set: 50 lbs, 6 reps

PECK DECK FLIES

1st set: 150 lbs, 8 reps
2nd set: 165 lbs, 8 reps
3rd set: 170 lbs, 8 reps
4th set: 150 lbs, 13 reps

(High reps on the last set, trying to shock the muscle on my last chest exercise, last set.)

TRICEPS PUSH DOWNS WITH EZ CURL BAR

1st set: 80 lbs, 20 reps
2nd set: 80 lbs, 20 reps
3rd set: 80 lbs, 20 reps
4th set: 80 lbs, 20 reps

I did four sets of twenty because by now my tris were halfway worn out from the chest work. Doing high reps just shocks the muscle and really burns it out. The tris are not a big muscle group ??? small muscle groups need high volume, high reps, they can take a lot of punishment and recuperate faster.

Truth is I never did that much for triceps, which might surprise you given my triceps. A lot of my triceps development came from working heavy weight on chest and shoulders.

My shoulders were sore from the last workout. Remember, I???m only three weeks in after a long hiatus. The shoulders were still regenerating so I let ???em alone. Listen to your body, train hard, but also train smart. 

I weighed in today at 217. I???m estimating a five pound fat loss due to cardio and a lean diet. This subtracts from my overall weight, but not from the total of added lean muscle, which I calculate at about 16 lbs, right on schedule.

The overall weight puts me behind schedule, but for good reason. I???m trying to get big AND cut. We???ll see what happens, I???m working with my long-time custom nutritional ingredient specialist to get a boost in coming weeks. I look forward to seeing how that shakes out, cause I suspect the gains ahead aren???t going to come quite as easy. I???ll let you know. Didn???t have time to snap the pic today, I will definitely have it up tomorrow. 

??? Kevin


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 13, 2009)

"custom nutritional ingredient specialist"....I thought they closed down balco? 

But seriously what a title! And 16lb of muscle in three weeks in insane. I think would have been cool had he done a body composition test before and after so what changes are made are documented. I'd like to know how he came to his figure of 16lbs of muscle gained even though he lost weight. I'm not saying its false, but we have discussed this on forums a lot, and I've concluded that you can't lose weight and gain muscle even on steroids. I don't know if I agree with that, but that seems to be the overall thoughts of the members. And in Kevins case he lost weight, and gained a very large amount of muscle.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> "custom nutritional ingredient specialist"....I thought they closed down balco?
> 
> But seriously what a title! And 16lb of muscle in three weeks in insane. I think would have been cool had he done a body composition test before and after so what changes are made are documented. I'd like to know how he came to his figure of 16lbs of muscle gained even though he lost weight. I'm not saying its false, but we have discussed this on forums a lot, and I've concluded that you can't lose weight and gain muscle even on steroids. I don't know if I agree with that, but that seems to be the overall thoughts of the members. And in Kevins case he lost weight, and gained a very large amount of muscle.



the thing that everyone seems to forget is he is/was a pro bodybuilder with great genetics and muscle memory, you cannot compare his progress to the average person.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2009)

any word on what the "ingredients" are of his supplement line yet?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 13, 2009)

Prince said:


> the thing that everyone seems to forget is he is/was a pro bodybuilder with great genetics and muscle memory, you cannot compare his progress to the average person.



I agree with that, but gaining significant amounts of muscle while losing fat is considered not possible. I understand genetics and muscle memory play a huge roll in his rapid gains, but does that allow someone the ability to do the impossible? I can't wrap my mind around how you can lose weight, and gain that much muscle off a diet that is promoting fat loss. Genetics is a term used too loose IMO. Our bodies all work the same, some just respond better then others. I'd like to think his body is using 100% of his food, and his fat stores to build 16 pounds of muscle, but I don't think the body reguardless of genetics is programed to do that.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I'd like to think his body is using 100% of his food, and his fat stores to build 16 pounds of muscle, but I don't think the body regardless of genetics is programed to do that.


I agree with this. Unless he is perfectly dialed in, I truly doubt what KL is posting as truth.


----------



## T_man (Jun 14, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I agree with that, but gaining significant amounts of muscle while losing fat is considered not possible. I understand genetics and muscle memory play a huge roll in his rapid gains, but does that allow someone the ability to do the impossible? I can't wrap my mind around how you can lose weight, and gain that much muscle off a diet that is promoting fat loss. Genetics is a term used too loose IMO. Our bodies all work the same, some just respond better then others. I'd like to think his body is using 100% of his food, and his fat stores to build 16 pounds of muscle, but I don't think the body reguardless of genetics is programed to do that.



I agree with this. I cant possibly see him gaining 16lbs of muscle in 3 weeks. Maybe 6-8 due to muscle memory, and the rest being water & glycogen but definately not all muscle.
It's just impossible. Most people don't gain that in 16 weeks!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2009)

*June 14, 2009*

End Of Week 3, Bustin??? Out Some Poses 






YouTube Video











Weight: 217 lbs
Arm: 19 inches

I gained 16 lbs of muscle, but I lost 5 lbs of fat cause of cardio and lean diet. That puts me on schedule for adding 5 lbs of lean muscle a week, but behind schedule for overall weight. We???ll see what happens in coming weeks.


----------



## PainandGain (Jun 14, 2009)

Pro-hormones


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 15, 2009)

"I gained 16 lbs of muscle, but I lost 5 lbs of fat cause of cardio and lean diet. That puts me on schedule for adding 5 lbs of lean muscle a week"

This statement is an oxymoron. To tell people you gain 16 of muscle and lost 5 pounds of fat in 3 weeks due to a lean diet, and cardio makes him sound stupid. And how is that combo the ticket to gaining 5lbs of muscle a week? Isn't there a study out there the average lifter gains about 9lbs of muscle a year on a consistant routine? I get that genetics alter this, but 5lbs a week? People would be thrilled to have these results taking 1g of test a week while on dbols.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 15, 2009)

Prince said:


> the thing that everyone seems to forget is he is/was a pro bodybuilder with great genetics and muscle memory, you cannot compare his progress to the average person.



Don't think it's so much forgetting as don't understand it because most of us don't have it or have ever had muscle memory occur.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Don't think it's so much forgetting as don't understand it because most of us don't have it or have ever had muscle memory occur.



well, I have done it... when I hurt my back two different times I stopped lifting for over 6 months and lost just about all of my muscle, in fact when I competed in 2004 I had suffered an upper back nerve injury 8 month before that show. its pretty amazing how your muscles will blow back up in a short time.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 15, 2009)

i can see y people like Lou dont wanna let go on the roids


----------



## Malcom (Jun 15, 2009)

he has excess skin on his belly, i just noticed


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 15, 2009)

Malcom said:


> he has excess skin on his belly, i just noticed



probably a combo of size loss, and mostly age.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 15, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> probably a combo of size loss, and mostly age.



Thought that too


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2009)

Malcom said:


> i can see y people like Lou dont wanna let go on the roids



Ferrigno? I highly doubt he uses steroids, if anything maybe HRT.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2009)

the sad thing is he looks "normal". I'm not downplaying his accomplishments, but wtf??


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2009)

*latest photo:*


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 15, 2009)

He looks great...only thing I keep seeing that is normal, his the man's crib. For a guy that has so much success you'd think he'd have a nicer house. Not some multi-million dollar pad, but something a little nicer then what I have.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> He looks great...only thing I keep seeing that is normal, his the man's crib. For a guy that has so much success you'd think he'd have a nicer house. Not some multi-million dollar pad, but something a little nicer then what I have.



I wouldn't call his attempt at an acting career "successful" and his band was barely popular (outside of those in bodybuilding offering him support).

Do you think he made that much money as a pro-bodybuilder (and if he did, do you think he saved money and didn't blow a lot of it)?

I think he probably just makes a modest living.

patrick


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I think he probably just makes a modest living.



agreed.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2009)

*June 16, 2009*






YouTube Video











This was a tough workout. Pushing 975 lbs on the leg press. Nonetheless I???m lagging a little behind on legs. I look forward to adding more mass to my lower body in coming weeks. I???ll be posting a pic of legs in a few days.

This transformation may look easy. It???s not. I???m going through a lot of pain. It???s a restless feeling like the muscles can???t relax. I don???t take anything for it, I just want to deal with it. 

When I???m in the gym I feel great. You don???t see the hard parts. Sometimes I have trouble getting out of the car, moving around, sleeping. I???m really sore. I have to be tough and stay focused. 

The set in this clip may look like I have more in me. But trust me, I???m ripping myself apart as my body continues to adjust. I???m breaking it down and feeling the pain. That???s what it takes to transform. Here???s the full quad workout:

LEG PRESS

705 lbs x 10
795 lbs x 10
885 lbs x 10
975 lbs x 13 

HACK SQUATS

345 lbs x 6
435 lbs x 6
525 lbs x 6
615 lbs x 6 

LEG EXTENSIONS

160 lbs x 12
170 lbs x 12
180 lbs x 12
200 lbs x 12


----------



## Perdido (Jun 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> When I???m in the gym I feel great. You don???t see the hard parts. Sometimes I have trouble getting out of the car, moving around, sleeping. I???m really sore.



Welcome to my world Mr Levrone; the world of old age and weight training


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Welcome to my world Mr Levrone; the world of old age and weight training



damn, 40 is old?


----------



## Perdido (Jun 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> damn, 40 is old?



If you're 20 it is


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

My wife says I'm 16 mentally, and about 23 physically. Not bad considering I'm 42. Fuck 40 I aint no fossil-my grandmother is 97 and still spunky as hell, albeit in a wheelchair!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> He looks great...only thing I keep seeing that is normal, his the man's crib. For a guy that has so much success you'd think he'd have a nicer house. Not some multi-million dollar pad, but something a little nicer then what I have.


not that KL is a William Shatner, but that poor bastard was living out a trailer AFTER Star Trek went off. At least KLs house doesnt roll!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> My wife says I'm 16 mentally.



I agree with her.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> I agree with her.


I know.


----------



## PainandGain (Jun 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> *latest photo:*



I respect what he has done/can do.
Doesn't change the fact that he is bending the truth around this whole thing quite a bit.

If you watch his vids he says he hasn't lifted ANY weights in 4 years.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2009)

*June 17, 2009*

Here’s a quick story from my competing days:

Years ago I had the chance to help a terminally ill child and his family. This boy had a few weeks to live. He was in pain, depressed and unresponsive. Wouldn’t talk, wouldn’t move. 

His mother contacted me and asked me to visit. When I got to the hospital, I took my shirt off in the hallway – I was at the peak of my size and definition. I exploded into the room and yelled “muscle man!”

The boy sat up, smiled, and grabbed my arm and felt my muscle. His family cried and hugged me. Helping this child smile and feel good created a precious moment that the family would remember forever. I was blown away by the experience. It sticks out in my mind as one of the best moments of my career. 

Again, I have a chance to make a small difference. The visibility of this blog has skyrocketed in recent weeks. Close to 20,000 visits a day. That makes The Levrone Report one of the most visited bodybuilding sites in the world, thanks to all of you. I feel we should use that power to do some good.

Let’s start by putting up a link for a good cause. Since you guys helped make this blog what it is, I invite you to vote for the cause that’s most meaningful to you. 

Thanks – Kevin


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> If you watch his vids he says he hasn't lifted ANY weights in 4 years.



I heard no freeweights, did he actually say no weights at all in another clip? I've seen one of his B movies and he definitely appeared to be a guy that worked out.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2009)

That was cool of him to do. Too bad more famous people don't spend their time doing good deeds for the less fortunate.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> the sad thing is he looks "normal". I'm not downplaying his accomplishments, but wtf??



Seriously. Every 40 year old I know has 19" arms.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mudge said:


> Seriously. Every 40 year old I know has 19" arms.



yea no joke...some people will never have those guns, no less at age 40 and above.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 18, 2009)

That midsection is not your average 40 year old either, not in this country.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2009)

*June 18, 2009*






YouTube Video











This was a tough one.

BACK

FRONT LAT PULLDOWN

180 lbs x 6 reps
195 lbs x 6  reps
195 lbs x 6 reps
200 lbs x 6 reps

REAR LAT PULLDOWN

150 lbs x 6 reps
165 lbs x 6  reps
175 lbs x 6 reps
180 lbs x 6 reps

SEATED ROWS

150 lbs x 6 reps
165 lbs x 6  reps
195 lbs x 6 reps
190 lbs x 6 reps

ONE-ARM ROWS (EACH ARM)

100 lbs x 6 reps
110 lbs x 6 reps
120 lbs x 6 reps
120 lbs x 6 reps

BICEPS

ONE-ARM STANDING CURLS (EACH ARM)

45 lbs x 6 reps
50 lbs x 6 reps
50 lbs x 6 reps
50 lbs x 6 reps

HAMMER CURLS (EACH ARM)

40 lbs x 6 reps
45 lbs x 6 reps
50 lbs x 6 reps
50 lbs x 6 reps

EZ CURL STANDING BAR

60 lbs x 6 reps
70 lbs x 6 reps
80 lbs x 6 reps
90 lbs x 8 reps


----------



## Balin (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been following this thread.  I was somewhat skeptical at the start but I am liking it more and more.  It seems to hit home, as I am over 40 and working to get back in shape too


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2009)

so far Kevin does not appear to be using steroids, no signs yet anyway.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2009)

*June 19, 2009*






YouTube Video











This is a highlight from today???s chest, shoulder and triceps workout #5. I really stepped it up today. I know some of you are going to try to do this same thing with 100 lbs dumbells.  Good luck, be careful and let me know how it goes. I???ll post the whole program tomorrow.


----------



## Marat (Jun 19, 2009)

Prince said:


> so far Kevin does not appear to be using steroids, no signs yet anyway.



What would you be expecting to see?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2009)

Prince said:


> so far Kevin does not appear to be using steroids, no signs yet anyway.



A-rod didn't "look" like a steroid user.  Neither did the lightweight female olympic weightlifters from Japan.  But they were all on it.

He may not be using as much as Jay Cutler or Ronnie Coleman, and he may not be using at all, but it is impossible to tell that just by looking at him.

patrick


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not a pro bb'er and I can rep 100lbs 6 times...the weight isn't that impressive if he is on juice. Blows me away he gains so much from the light weights he has been using.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 19, 2009)

Dam I hate that guy (I'm being sarcastic) Took me forever to get just about where he is now in less than 2 months.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2009)

*June 19, 2009*






YouTube Video











150 lb pushdowns, 6 sets x 150 lbs. This was my last set of a huge workout ??? can???t believe how pumped I look. Triceps can take high reps and a lot of punishment. The tris are fired up with blood flow and ready to go after chest and shoulders, so finish what you start and get all the pushing movements done in the same workout. A lot of bodybuilders don???t do this, but you should ??? it???s all about blood flow. (Respect to Rick the ???camera man,??? I???m just playing with you, bro.)


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2009)

*June 20, 2009*

Levrone Transformation, End Of Week Four 

Check out the photo from end of week four. That’s what’s up, baby. Great week. I had a little help from some natural ingredients, and a lot of help from you guys. Those last two workouts were the most productive and most enjoyable, and I can’t wait to get back in the gym. The focus next week is legs, every other day, I’m going to shock the muscles and make ‘em respond.

I’m training hard, eating right, getting rest and I’m on the right supplement – a mixture of things that worked in my past, combined with some cutting-edge new ingredients that I’ve been curious about. I needed to know exactly what I was getting, and I needed it to just plain WORK. Mission accomplished. This week was full of long, focused, explosive workouts, minimal muscle burn and one of the most incredible pumps I can remember. All natural, baby.

Some of you are attacking bigger weights after seeing what I’ve been able to accomplish. If I’m helping you do more, you gotta know the feeling’s mutual. I’m addicted to doing this blog, so keep posting. If you see a question I’ve answered before, please answer on my behalf. Let me know what you’re achieving with your workouts. One of you told me you attacked 70-pound dums for the first time – I live for that stuff, man, so keep it coming. Out.

*End of week 4 pic:*


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 20, 2009)

I compared last two photos side by side, not much of a difference I can see other then the new photo is taken closer up, making it look larger.

I don't care for how its leading into a big sales pitch, but still cool to watch.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2009)

*June 21, 2009*






YouTube Video











This coming week is all about legs. Here’s a look at something we don’t talk about much. Get comfortable with it – if we want to maximize definition, the hair’s gotta go. You can already see some definition. Shaving my legs ON CAMERA was painful for me – but the real pain comes this week when I shock the muscles into noticeable growth. My upper body is ahead of my lower body, I’m going to even it out and put on a lot of leg mass this week and you’ll see the results. Out.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 21, 2009)

Prince said:


> *June 20, 2009*
> 
> Levrone Transformation, End Of Week Four
> 
> ...




damm he is getting big and ripped


----------



## Malcom (Jun 21, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I compared last two photos side by side, not much of a difference I can see other then the new photo is taken closer up, making it look larger.
> 
> I don't care for how its leading into a big sales pitch, but still cool to watch.



Ur damn right, i am waiting for the sale pitch since he started this report, he cant possibly be doing this for entertainment, comon kevin, what are you gonna sell us lol


----------



## Malcom (Jun 21, 2009)

YouTube - Kevin Levrone Arm Workout


Kevin is one of the greatest, i remember that video last year made me go crazy on my arms like i never done before, all that thanks to kevin, it did really pay off . thanks man


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2009)

*June 22, 2009*






YouTube Video











I wanted to know what to expect with the new ingredients I???m taking, so I???ve been communicating a lot with the guy who mixed it. He???s a friend for years and I trust him. It???s hard to hear with the speaker phone but I wanted you in on the conversation. Plus, you can see my blogging station ??? that???s where it all happens. 

I like to know EVERYTHING when it comes to what???s in my body.  Here???s the deal: there???s no ???diminishing factor,??? or ???receptor downgrade,??? so I should feel the same powerful rush, pump and endurance every time. It???s a good thing because I???ll be blowing it out for legs this week. Out.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 22, 2009)

"this ingredient"...lol...I also like how he says he doesn't put junk in his body and never has...I find that hard to believe, unless boat loads of steroids is not "junk".

Anyways I hate the "secret ingredient" pitch...this is ruining it for me.

My bet is this is a combo of gugglestrones, b-12, DHEA, and possibly another hormonal like substance that isn't on the ban list, yet.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 24, 2009)

u said ur natural, why u looking fr things to put in ur body, comon kev are u dumb?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> "this ingredient"...lol...I also like how he says he doesn't put junk in his body and never has...I find that hard to believe, unless boat loads of steroids is not "junk".
> 
> Anyways I hate the "secret ingredient" pitch...this is ruining it for me.
> 
> My bet is this is a combo of gugglestrones, b-12, DHEA, and possibly another hormonal like substance that isn't on the ban list, yet.



Yep....I give it a few more weeks before the sales pitch.

patrick


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 26, 2009)

Who is MIA, Prince or KL?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Who is MIA, Prince or KL?



sorry, I have not been updating this thread because I am on vacation this week in Las Vegas!


----------



## Perdido (Jun 26, 2009)

My curiosity has peaked and am interested to find out what he's taking. I don't care if he's trying to sell something, hell I might even buy it myself if it works that good.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2009)

rahaas said:


> My curiosity has peaked and am interested to find out what he's taking. I don't care if he's trying to sell something, *hell I might even buy it myself if it works that good*.



marketing for the win!!


patrick


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 27, 2009)

P-funk said:


> marketing for the win!!
> 
> 
> patrick




lol, capitalism at its best


----------



## Malcom (Jun 27, 2009)

rahaas said:


> My curiosity has peaked and am interested to find out what he's taking. I don't care if he's trying to sell something, hell I might even buy it myself if it works that good.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 27, 2009)

Did I say something funny?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 28, 2009)

I been going to his site for this and from the pictures there is a definate change from week 1 to week 4. Very cool. I also found on there a video of him what looks like his prime...its crazy how different he is. I wish I knew the kind of drugs that took even him to get there with his superior genetics.






YouTube Video


----------



## Perdido (Jun 29, 2009)

^ cool video. Going to be interesting to see him get back into that kind of shape.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 30, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Did I say something funny?



It makes me laugh because even tho we all know its leading to a sell pitch, ur still ready to buy into,like the kids from the gym who will believe anything you tell them,for me its hilarious.

R.I.P Micheal Jackson, the greatest musician ever.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2009)

I am done updating this thread since the majority of comments are negative, if you want to see his progress go to LevroneReport.com


----------



## Malcom (Jun 30, 2009)

Prince said:


> I am done updating this thread since the majority of comments are negative, if you want to see his progress go to LevroneReport.com




Please don't be like that , we are just expressing our opinions.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2009)

*Levrone Agrees to Steroid Test! * 
by John Romano   

Bodybuilding icon Kevin Levrone's appearance on Heavy Muscle Radio this past Monday night, June 29, 2009, comes at the end of the fifth week of an amazing transformation "experiment" that he's taken on. So impressive are Levrone's recent gains in muscle and reductions in bodyfat, Dave Palumbo and I actually accused Kevin, on the air, of taking performance-enhancing drugs in order to realize these superhuman changes.  Levrone vehemently denied any such allegation and put it out there, publicly, that he'd be willing to submit to drug testing; any time we wanted.  In fact, Kevin requested that he be tested as soon as possible so that no one can accuse him of using fast-acting steroids that would clear his system before we got a change to check him out.

Dave and I had no choice but to take Kevin up on his challenge.  While Dave is convinced Kevin is using "gear", I hope he's not.  I hope he's telling the truth.  I think it would be really inspirational to a lot of young people to know that Kevin did this naturally.  However, it really doesn't matter to me.  Even on a boatload of drugs, the gains Kevin has made in such a short time frame is nothing short of miraculous.  I've known a  lot of guys who used steroids over the years and I've never seen such an incredible transformation. Kevin is a true freak.  But since Levrone did put it out there, we would be remiss as reporters if we didn't follow through with such a bold challenge.  We will be speaking with Victor Conte-- a noteworthy resource in the area of performance-enhancing drugs-- regarding a reliable urine test, protocol, and trustworthy lab.  We also have a noteworthy physician on hand to ensure that the administered tests and test results are not tampered with in any way whatsoever.

Stay tuned for updates on the Kevin Levrone drugtest!   Details and updates will apear on the RX Muscle forums and when his test results come back from the lab we'll have Kevin back on Heavy Muscle Radio to discuss the outcome.  Imagine the thrashing Dave and I are going to get if it turns out Kevin was clean?

For the complete story, listen to this past Monday, June 29th, edition of Heavy Muscle Radio.

source


----------



## Malcom (Jun 30, 2009)

Prince said:


> *Levrone Agrees to Steroid Test! *
> by John Romano
> 
> Bodybuilding icon Kevin Levrone's appearance on Heavy Muscle Radio this past Monday night, June 29, 2009, comes at the end of the fifth week of an amazing transformation "experiment" that he's taken on. So impressive are Levrone's recent gains in muscle and reductions in bodyfat, Dave Palumbo and I actually accused Kevin, on the air, of taking performance-enhancing drugs in order to realize these superhuman changes.  Levrone vehemently denied any such allegation and put it out there, publicly, that he'd be willing to submit to drug testing; any time we wanted.  In fact, Kevin requested that he be tested as soon as possible so that no one can accuse him of using fast-acting steroids that would clear his system before we got a change to check him out.
> ...



This is getting very interesting indeed, amazing for them to have asked that, i am waiting for these results. I am getting intrigued of what is to come out of these tests. gonna go listen to the interview


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 30, 2009)

is there a link to listen to this, before and after? I'd enjoy hearing it


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Did I say something funny?



This was funny.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 30, 2009)

Prince said:


> I am done updating this thread since the majority of comments are negative, if you want to see his progress go to LevroneReport.com



Thanks for starting the thread. Being a skeptic at first I found it very interesting to follow.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Perdido (Jul 11, 2009)

There's a good interview of KL by Palumbo & Romano on RxMuscle Radio. He's agreed to testing to prove no drug use during this transformation & hints of possibilities after the 8 weeks.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2009)

rahaas said:


> There's a good interview of KL by Palumbo & Romano on RxMuscle Radio. He's agreed to testing to prove no drug use during this transformation & hints of possibilities after the 8 weeks.



I heard about the drug test, however he shows no signs of using steroids.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2009)

*7 week progress pic:*


----------



## Malcom (Jul 16, 2009)

holy shit kevin, thats IMPRESSIVE WOW


----------



## Perdido (Jul 16, 2009)

Malcom said:


> It makes me laugh because even tho we all know its leading to a sell pitch, ur still ready to buy into,like the kids from the gym who will believe anything you tell them,for me its hilarious.



I'm glad I could be a source of humor for you. Now let me go ask mommy for some cash...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2009)

when anyone asks what it means to have muscle memory, and of course great genetics, here ya go, 7 weeks of training:


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 16, 2009)

Freaking unbelievable.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2009)

rahaas said:


> ^ cool video. Going to be interesting to see him get back into that kind of shape.



I think he was saying he'd hit 245ish at a reasonable bodyfat, he had a pretty badass build though no doubt.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 17, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Freaking unbelievable.



No doubt!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2009)

*Kevin Levrone Steroid Test Results Are In! *

The test results are in!  The long wait is over and we finally have the official word from Quest Diagnostics on the matter of Kevin Levrone's urine and what metabolites it may contain.  Of course Kevin claims he's "clean"; however, based on what's at stake, he's still decidedly nervous.   Dave Palumbo so adamantly doubted his old friend's word that he, actually, had RX Muscle pay for the drug test!

The test was ordered by bodybuilding physician, Dr. Victor Prisk.  According to Prisk, the screening tested for anabolic steroid metabolites, masking agents, clenbuterol, and epitestosterone-to-testosterone ratios.  The results were actually faxed directly to Dave's house while Kevin was on the phone for his After Hours Radio interview.

Latest News


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 23, 2009)

Prince said:


> when anyone asks what it means to have muscle memory, and of course great genetics, here ya go, 7 weeks of training:



It's been a couple of weeks since I've checked on dudes progress. What a friggin' difference, and he tested clean.

That's damn impressive, I guess he really is a freak of nature.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 23, 2009)

Start of transformation: 206 lb BW with 14% BF
8 weeks later: 244 lb BW with 6% BF all natural.

Yea that is dam impressive!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2009)

Kevin answers questions.






YouTube Video


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice work...he is cocky but I suppose he has a reason to be. I take back all my trash talk before. His dedication to the game gets me fired up and that is awesome since I rarely find others who motivate me to push myself harder.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Nice work...he is cocky *but I suppose he has a reason to be.*



yup.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2009)

*End of Transformation #2 ??? Q&A*
September 4th, 2009






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2009)

*End Of Transformation #2 Photos*
September 8th, 2009

Here are a few more shots. These look a little different from last night???s post, they were shot after my workout today, and I???m pretty carbed up as well, which swells the muscles. These are posed and photographed in a way to highlight some of the size gains, as well as the increased definition.

My weight as of this photo today is a well-hydrated 232 lbs, and I???m estimating my body fat at 4.5%. My lower back is a lot leaner ??? some of the back fat I was still carrying at the end of Transformation #1 has melted away. So I lost around 10 lbs of fat while adding density and a little more size to the muscles.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2009)

larger pics:


----------



## glennmo (Sep 26, 2009)

So has anyone heard what his secret supplement is ?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 26, 2009)

glennmo said:


> So has anyone heard what his secret supplement is ?



naaa...the FDA/DEA probably shut it down before he was able to market it.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

*Recap Of The Journey 5/09-11/09*






YouTube Video


----------



## Perdido (Nov 9, 2009)

He's definitely earned my respect


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2009)

*500 lbs Squat Challenge*






YouTube Video


----------



## chriskoz39 (Jul 16, 2010)

nice


----------

